# Windows Explorer Pain



## Razzi-Dazzi-Raz (Dec 22, 2011)

Windows Explorer Pain

I purchased a 7" Mini Netbook Notebook Laptop 
USB WIFI VIA 8650 Windows CE WINCE 2GB. Alright, 
sorry for the long paste dump but I didn't know 
what was important or not. More info on this mess:
Internet Explorer won't connect to the internet dispite having an open connection both with wireless and ethernet cable.

:3-sick1:


----------

